# Mmm rose petals



## ChiKat (Jun 27, 2011)

Little dude loves rose petals!





















The rose petal flipped up and covered his face


----------



## Missy (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, that was so super cute. I would love to feed mine rose petals but I have to spray them to keep the Japanese beetles from eating them


----------



## dmmj (Jun 27, 2011)

You know what is funny mine won't eat rose petals they act like they are poisonous or something, all other flowers and it is munching time, but throw rose petals in there and they actually run away from them.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 27, 2011)

Nelson has only had rose petals a few times in his life, but this time he really went to town!
What other flowers do you offer? I wish I had hibiscus for him! He has only had rose petals and daylilies.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 27, 2011)

Nelson is funny. I've given my Russians rose petals, hibiscus, geranium petals and African lilies. They eat it all!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 27, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Nelson has only had rose petals a few times in his life, but this time he really went to town!
> What other flowers do you offer? I wish I had hibiscus for him! He has only had rose petals and daylilies.


hibiscus, squash, zucchini, pumpkin, but their favorite by far are hibiscus.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 27, 2011)

And nemesia, cosmos, zinnia, alyssum, pansy, california poppies just to add a few more to the list! 

The picture with the petal on his nose is soooooooooo stinkin' cute, omg!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2011)

yummmmmieee!



JD~:shy:


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> The picture with the petal on his nose is soooooooooo stinkin' cute, omg!!!! LOVE IT!!!!



It was hilarious watching him try to get the petal off. He kept looking up and biting at the air


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 27, 2011)

hi, roses ?can a pancake eat them too? all roses are okay? anyone know? thanks, lindy


----------



## dmmj (Jun 27, 2011)

Roses are safe as long as they are pesticide and chemical free, as for if a pancake can eat them I don't see why not.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL - i love the love pedal on his face.
"DOH!"
Soooooo cute!


----------



## October (Jun 28, 2011)

He's such a cute little guy.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rose petal on face = calendar photo!

I always knew Nelson would grow up to be a super model.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cute photo's...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! The one on his face is sooo cute, definately a calender shot


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

i LOVE the picture with the pedal on his head!!!!!!


----------



## jackrat (Sep 19, 2011)

Great pics! Mine love rose petals.


----------

